# Ruhr Metropolis - Germany



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

I think every city has beautiful and bad sides. You can not say flat Essen or Dortmund are bad.

With this thread, I want to show the diversity of the Ruhr-Metropolis. Since there are beautiful and ugly sides, as in any other Metropolis as well.

Kaufmann, many thanks for your support


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Gelsenkirchen - Inhabitans 256.652 (Part.1)*


Stadt Gelsenkirchen


o patje flickr


o larfi flickr


Fischer - wikipedia


Stadt Gelsenkirchen


o patje_de flickr


o patje_de flickr


patje_de flickr


Chris Wevers - flickr


Stadt Gelsenkirchen


Epilein - flickr


masteruser1999 - flickr


Frank Vincentz wikipedia


Frank Vincentz wikipedia


Guy Gorek - flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Gelsenkirchen - Inhabitans 256.652 (Part.2)*


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Frank Vincentz - wikipedia


Frank Vincentz - wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Stahlkocher wikipedia




Frank Vincentz wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Frank Vincentz wikipedia


Frank Vincentz wikipedia


Frank Vincentz wikipedia


Marc Schuelper wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Gelsenkirchen - Inhabitans 256.652 (Part.3)*


Hans-Jürgen Wiese wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


HJW wikipedia


Laura Ohrndorf wikipedia


Jörg Wiegels wikipedia


Jörg Wiegels wikipedia


Stadt Gelsenkirchen


Harald Lordick wikipedia


Stadt Gelsenkirchen


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Thomas Robbin wikipedia


Sir Gawain wikipedia


Sebastian Schlüter wikipedia


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh dear, please make postings with MUCH fewer pics.

Nobody will scroll through 17623 pictures on one page.

And please do proper crediting. "Jörg Wiegels wikipedia" is not a proper credit.


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg - Population 488.005*









Duisburg Innenhafen 2011, by mellifikation, on panoramio









Duisburg Innenhafen 2011, by mellifikation, on panoramio[/SIZE]









Duisburg Innenhafen 2011, by mellifikation, on panoramio[/SIZE]









Dammstraße Duisburg, by mellifikation, on panoramio[/SIZE]









Landschaftspark Duisburg, by mellifikation, on panoramio[/SIZE][/SIZE]









Landschaftspark Duisburg, by mellifikation, on panoramio


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg - Population 488.005 (Part.2)*









Stadttheater Duisburg, by Metro Centric, on flickr









Duisburg, by Metro Centric, on flickr









Duisburg, by Metro Centric, on flickr









Duisburg, by Metro Centric, on flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg - Population 488.005 (Part.3)*









Tiger u. Turtle 1, by Riessdo, on flickr









Five Boats by, Andreas Burhmann , on flickr









Coke plant Duisburg, by Dave Heuts, on flickr









Duisburg 2.Advent, by tobstone on flickr


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Hamm is located in the east of the ruhr area. As of December 2003 its population was *180,849*. The city is situated between the A1 motorway and A2 motorway. Hamm railway station is an important hub for rail transport and renowned for its distinctive station building.









Quelle:Reckmann wikipedia.de


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Kaufmann said:


> µ
> 
> *central Station Essen*


^^They have a city tour bus in Essen? That's a bit surprising

I've always found the Ruhrgebiet a very fascinating area. Today, many people do not like it and you can easily see why. Just like other old European indutrial regions (North England, Wallonia, Northern France), the Ruhr area has suffered a sad fate after years of sacrifices and hard work for the glory and prosperity of the motherland. To make it worse, the area was hit very hard during the war and has been quickly and cheaply rebuilt in a rather uninspired and dull way. But there is light on the horizon! The Ruhrgebiet is resurrecting again and is developping its numerous assets. Although, much of the heritage has been destroyed, there is still tons of old industrial buildings and infrastructure remaining. I hope to see more of it in this thread!


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Wapper said:


> ^^They have a city tour bus in Essen? That's a bit surprising
> 
> I've always found the Ruhrgebiet a very fascinating area. Today, many people do not like it and you can easily see why. Just like other old European indutrial regions (North England, Wallonia, Northern France), the Ruhr area has suffered a sad fate after years of sacrifices and hard work for the glory and prosperity of the motherland. To make it worse, the area was hit very hard during the war and has been quickly and cheaply rebuilt in a rather uninspired and dull way. But there is light on the horizon! The Ruhrgebiet is resurrecting again and is developping its numerous assets. Although, much of the heritage has been destroyed, there is still tons of old industrial buildings and infrastructure remaining. I hope to see more of it in this thread!


Not only in Essen my friend  The biggest city of the Ruhr Metropolis has also a big City Tour Bus (Dortmund)


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*City Bus Tour in Dortmund (600.000) inhabitans*

*uitgangspunt en centraal station*




*Hardenberg city center*



*Dortmunder U Museum of modern art*




*Plaats van Buffalo*





*Kreuzviertel*




























*church of cross*



*rechtbank van westfalen*





*Kleppingstraat*






*adminstration center*
















*plaats van vrede*










*opera huis/B]


national bank van westfalen


Leeuwhuis


Post


Reinoldikerk


Königswall













St.Nikolai Kerk







Westfalenstadium of the german champion Borussia Dortmund 




Westfalenhal


Westfalenpark en TV-Tower






Phoenix





meer Phoenix






canal poort 





*


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

The MuseUm of modern Art (Dortmunder U)







City Center




central station on the left side




North city


Signal Iduna Park (Stadium of the german football champion Borussia DOrtmund)















metro station

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and great updates from this city


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Bochum, population of approximately 380.000*

Tief im Westen

Bochum central station
























Bochum Rathaus





Der Ruhrpott halt^^





Kortumstraße







Quelle: Alle Bilder Copyright Kaufmann


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Part 2


























Quelle: Alle Bilder Copyright Kaufmann


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hünxe: Population 13.566*









Maschinenjunge, on wikipedia









Michielverbeek, by wikipedia


















Rolfcosar, by wikipedia








[/url]
Daniel Ullrich, Threedots, by wikipedia









NatiSythen, by wikipedia









NatiSythen, by wikipedia









Daniel Ullrich, Threedots, by wikipedia


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Bitte bitte bitte reduziere die Bilderanzahl. 322 Bilder auf einer Seite ist einfach zu viel. Egal wie schön oder gut die sind. Ist doch nur in deinem interesse: dein Bildermaterial hält länger und du bekommst mehr Kommentare. Weil es flotter durch die Seiten geht.

32 Bilder bilder pro Seite reichen locker.

Ich würd ja auch gerne die Populariät der Ruhr-Städte hier erhöht sehen. Aber so schaut doch kein Schwein hier rein.


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Datteln - Population 35.500*


Unübersehbar: Mitten im Ort das Kraftwerk von gruenenrw auf Flickr


Blick nach Datteln von Awaya Legends auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500*


Coking plant "Prosper", Bottrop von reingestalter auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 1*


Oberhausen_Centro_Park_02 von Alf Igel auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Centro_Park_07 von Alf Igel auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Centro_Park_05 von Alf Igel auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 2*


Oberhausen von steffenz auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-04-53 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 13-58-41 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-03-47 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-02-58 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 3*


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-07-43 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 13-58-55 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-11-26 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-01-01 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 4*


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-07-27 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-00-44 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 5*


Oberhausen_Gasometer_2010-07-24 14-00-36 von Axel Schwenke auf Flickr


Schloss Oberhausen von reingestalter auf Flickr


View over Oberhausen von ralpe auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 6*


Rathaus Oberhausen von Claus Moser auf Flickr


Rathaus Oberhausen von Claus Moser auf Flickr


Hauptbahnhof Oberhausen von frollein2007 auf Flickr


Gasometer Oberhausen von banger1977 auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen - Population 212.000 - Part - 7*


Neue Mitte Oberhausen von banger1977 auf Flickr


DSC03277 von iskandr auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bergkamen - Population 50.000 - Part.1*


Neu Monopol von malte70 auf Flickr


Zeche Monopol Grimberg 1/2 von Claus Moser auf Flickr


Marina Rünthe von [email protected] auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Moers - Population 105.100 - Part.1*


Luftaufnahmen (1 von 1)-15 von filderbenden auf Flickr


Luftaufnahmen (101 von 122) von filderbenden auf Flickr


DSCF9436 von andynew auf Flickr


DSCF9067 von andynew auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Moers - Population 105.100 - Part.2*


DSCF9065 von andynew auf Flickr


DSCF9252 von andynew auf Flickr


DSCF9249 von andynew auf Flickr


DSCF9250 von andynew auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herdecke - Population 24.200 Part.1*


Herdecke von miez! auf Flickr


Herdecke Altstadt von Wuppataler auf Flickr


Das kleinste Hotel Deutschlands in Herdecke von ingobah auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herdecke - Population 24.200 Part.2*


Herdecke Altstadt von Wuppataler auf Flickr


Ruhrtalviadukt von Wuppataler auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen - Population 118.000 Part.1*


Recklinghausen Overview von Skyherten auf Flickr


Recklinghausen Overview Löhrhof von Skyherten auf Flickr


Recklinghausen Pauluskirche Südseite von Skyherten auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen - Population 118.000 Part.2*


Recklinghausen * Three in One von Skyherten auf Flickr


Zeche Recklinghausen II, Schacht IV von reingestalter auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen - Population 118.000 Part.3*


Umspannwerk Recklinghausen von s. bär auf Flickr


Recklinghausen Pauluskirche von Skyherten auf Flickr


112 von kstenqnen auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen - Population 118.000 Part.4*


Ruhrfestspielhaus von reingestalter auf Flickr


RE-HER von reingestalter auf Flickr


RE Leuchtet 2012 - Rathausplatz von ManningBeck auf Flickr


RE Leuchtet 2012 - Marktplatz von ManningBeck auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen - Population 118.000 Part.5*


Zeche General Blumenthal, Schacht 7 von reingestalter auf Flickr


Hotel de Ville von kstenqnen auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Dennis Westermann auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen - Population 118.000 Part.6*


Komische Bäume von kstenqnen auf Flickr


Matador von s. bär auf Flickr


Rhein-Herne-Kanal von s. bär auf Flickr


Futuristic von el_tommo auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Castrop-Rauxel - Population 75.000 Part.1*


Hammerkopfturm von cryingangel78 auf Flickr


Zeche Erin in Castrop-Rauxel von Bernie78ger auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mülheim an der Ruhr - Population 167.000 Part.1*


Mülheim an der Ruhr von Wuppataler auf Flickr


Dickswall, Mülheim an der Ruhr von NBView auf Flickr


Ankunft in Mülheim an der Ruhr von Wuppataler auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mülheim an der Ruhr - Population 167.000 Part.2*


Mülheim an der Ruhr von k_laydo auf Flickr


Mülheim von factoids auf Flickr


Mülheim von factoids auf Flickr


DSC00033 von derquoos auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mülheim an der Ruhr - Population 167.000 Part.3*


DSC00012 von derquoos auf Flickr


DSC00048 von derquoos auf Flickr


DSC00051 von derquoos auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mülheim an der Ruhr - Population 167.000 Part.4*


Oldtown in a Winternight von Björn Manfred Kraus auf Flickr


Bürogebäude in Mülheim2 von Björn Manfred Kraus auf Flickr


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread is so so amazing!!!!
Keep posting


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herten - Population 61.600 - Part.1*


Herten Schloss Pipi von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten Kaiser- Ecke Josefstr. von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten Pfingsttürme von Skyherten auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herten - Population 61.600 - Part.2*


Herten Häuserzeile von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten Wessingstraße von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten Zentrum von Skyherten auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herten - Population 61.600 - Part.3*


Herten Bahnhof von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten Wohn-Geschäftshaus von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten Glashaus von Skyherten auf Flickr


Herten 70ger Architektur von Skyherten auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herten - Population 61.600 - Part.4*


Herten In der Feige von Skyherten auf Flickr


Revuepalast Ruhr von F. Montino auf Flickr


Maschinenhalle Herten-Scherlebeck von kstenqnen auf Flickr


----------



## clarkjen (Dec 27, 2012)

For me, Germany - a minimalism. In all.


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.2*


Thyssen-Krupp Headquater von FSK29 auf Flickr


Krupp Zeug. von DennisAycicek auf Flickr


Krupp Würfel - Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Dortmund - Population 581.000 - Part.3*


Signal Iduna Park, Dortmund von DORTMUNDtourismus auf Flickr


Wheel you come back to Dortmund? von Éole auf Flickr


Zeche Zollern Dortmund von DORTMUNDtourismus auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Dortmund - Population 581.000 - Part.4*


Dortmund - Blick vom Florianturm von DORTMUNDtourismus auf Flickr


Dortmund von switchhook auf Flickr


Dortmund von debmedeiros auf Flickr


Hafenamt // Dortmund von achimh auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.3*


Essen Skyline von FSK29 auf Flickr


Essen am 6.9.2009 (030).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 9.9.2009 (14).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 9.9.2009 (26).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.4*


Essen am 6.9.2009 (115).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


City Clock in Essen von Michael Tinkler auf Flickr


Essen am 6.9.2009 (107).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 6.9.2009 (035).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.5*


Essen am 7.9.2009 (005).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 7.9.2009 (026).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 6.9.2009 (152).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 6.9.2009 (126).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.6*


Essen am 9.9.2009 (20).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 9.9.2009 (07).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Essen am 7.9.2009 (016).jpg von pilot_micha auf Flickr


Villa Hügel, Essen von Guy Gorek auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.7*


 Bauhaus architecture at its best: Zeche / colliery "Zollverein" in Essen / Germany von wwwuppertal auf Flickr


Bauhaus architecture at its best: Zeche / colliery "Zollverein" in Essen / Germany von wwwuppertal auf Flickr


bby_Essen Bahnhof von bby_ auf Flickr


Essen, Kulturhauptstadt Europas? von toschi auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.8*


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen City - Rathaus von Andy_BB auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.9*


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen Kettwig von Wuppataler auf Flickr


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen - Population 573.500 - Part.10*


Essen von W*** auf Flickr


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen City von Andy_BB auf Flickr


Essen von Herr Kaczmarek auf Flickr


----------

